# Is it possible to feel this lousy for this long?



## springs (Nov 3, 2008)

I have been two years battling almost daily severe anxiety, headaches, aches, pains, muscle tightness, fatigue. I do have good stretches and then I hit a brick wall again. I finally got a new endo who says mild hash's so far. Running more tests. Is it really possible to feel this lousy with hashi's or thyroid problems for this long a period without my body crashing or could it be chronic fatigue or fibromialgia? I am so sick of feeling like this.


----------



## jesais (Feb 2, 2009)

I am soooo in the same boat. I was diagnosed with severe Hashimoto's last June, after having horrible symptoms for over 3 years. My levels have come back normal for the last 3 months but paradoxically, I feel worse than ever. My endo just wants to say, "ok your levels are normal, see you back in 3 months?" I'm starting to hate him. I am currently looking for another doctor, because there is a more thorough test than the blood test, which is the hair test I think. You have my sympathy and truly hope and pray we both get better very soon. I don't know about you but I am getting very depressed.


----------



## springs (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for your reply and sorry to hear you have been feeling lousy also. Do you mind if I ask you what symptoms you have and if you are on any medication? One of my problems is my numbers have always been in the normal range except for antibodies. I believe I have had graves for probably and now just getting into hashi's. Thanks for your help. I have also had to switch doctors just to get a diagnosis of hashi's. Other thyroid doctor only tested TSH and total Ts for 2 years, no antibodies, EVEN WITH A HISTORY OF GRAVES.


----------

